# Which incubator to buy...



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys, pretty new to poultry farming (raising ducks right now) and was wondering what is a good incubator to buy for under $50 if no automatic egg turner or under $70-80 for one with an egg turner.
-Thanks


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I doubt that you'll find one under *$ 80* that includes an Egg-Turner ( perhaps a _USED ONE _on Craigslist ).
Egg-Turners generally run about $ 50 + by themselves. (without incubator)
About the only incubator that you'll find _under $ 50 _is a *Little Giant *styrofoam incubator.
( I have one....and I think it is fine-enough. I also installed a used computer fan in it AND an Egg-Turner.)

*GOOD LUCK ! *
-ReTIRED-


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

Thanks reTIRED and my friend has the little giant and said it was O.K.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

BrandonM said:


> Thanks reTIRED and my friend has the little giant and said it was O.K.


I'd also _recommend _that you put a knob from an old radio on the temperature adjustment screw on a *Little Giant incubator.* ( It makes the adjustments MUCH easier to do. )

-ReTIRED-


----------

